# Best bloodlines for Nigerian dwarves ?



## Mason&lily (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok so I'm starting to get in to registered Nigerian dwarfs and just bought my first one , but I really wanna know is what are the best bloodlines to have? The women that I bought my doe from has another doe that I may be purchasing that is Breed to the son of God diva ?? I think that's how you spell it. But can any one tell me some of the bloodlines.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 9, 2016)

Out here, some of the biggest dairy or show lines are Algedi, Pholia, Castle Rock, Copper Penny, Cammana, just to name a very few. 

You can find goats/herds that are (or were) on test to find out how productive the lines may be, or you can find show herds that should have some wins at sanctioned shows or linear appraisals that will help decide if you want someone out of those particular lines.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2016)

ragdollcatlady said:


> Out here, some of the biggest dairy or show lines are Algedi, Pholia, Castle Rock, Copper Penny, Cammana, just to name a very few.
> 
> You can find goats/herds that are (or were) on test to find out how productive the lines may be, or you can find show herds that should have some wins at sanctioned shows or linear appraisals that will help decide if you want someone out of those particular lines.


I have some Pholia semen (Buck Finn)
Gonna try it next fall with Zamia and a couple of other does


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2016)

Mason&lily said:


> Ok so I'm starting to get in to registered Nigerian dwarfs and just bought my first one , but I really wanna know is what are the best bloodlines to have? The women that I bought my doe from has another doe that I may be purchasing that is Breed to the son of God diva ?? I think that's how you spell it. But can any one tell me some of the bloodlines.


Where are you?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2016)

I think it really depends on where you are. 
And what great lines are to you.
Some show and build their lines and name by confirmation yet don't always do linear appraisals or milk test. Some do milk test and linear appraisals but do not show. Some do all.

Keep in mind just because a line is famous or has a great name doesn't mean every goat will be great. Many work very hard at developing their herd but even they will tell you not every goat produced will be an exceptional goat. 

Recently I was looking at a particular goat. The pedigrees are there, very hopeful, waiting on doe to kid... bucks starting at $XXXX.
Ummmm.... doe kidded... I saw the udder NOPE!

This doe's udder SHOULD have been beautiful! It wasn't sadly. 
I will wait for another ... but for that kind of money, name or not, no way. Sometimes ya get a What the heck?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I think it really depends on where you are.
> And what great lines are to you.
> Some show and build their lines and name by confirmation yet don't always do linear appraisals or milk test. Some do milk test and linear appraisals but do not show. Some do all.
> 
> ...


It always seems the last couple of ADGA National Champs cheapest kids are $$$
Their  best doe may be better than my best doe but their worst doe isn't any better than my worst doe


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> It always seems the last couple of ADGA National Champs cheapest kids are $$$
> Their  best doe may be better than my best doe but their worst doe isn't any better than my worst doe



 well put


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm in Virginia and I've seen the post popular ones are nc promise land , Caesar villa, roseharn and little totes.And most people are pleased with the goats from those lines.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 10, 2016)

Caesar Villa and NC Promisedlamd have not bred goats for a number of years, but you see them in the background of a lot of goats all over the country
I have 3 goats that I bought from Little Tots Estate and one of those Coleus has a Rosasharn site


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 10, 2016)

A doe I purchased comes from a herd with those lines and gay-mor and few others but AGS doesn't have a full pedigree search which sucks all I know is her parents and grandparents


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 10, 2016)

And sorry it wasn't God diva it was Godiva


----------

